# Hi if 2 4 zone Leviton audio



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi-Fi ? wow, that takes me back.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

You could connect just one zone at a time to see if you can identify the troublemaker. If you can isolate the problem to one zone, connect it to a different zone on the amp and see if the problem follows the amp / zone or the speakers. If the problem is the speakers, pull them and bench test them, this will determine whether the problem is the speakers or the wiring.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Kranks
Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @Kranks!

Enjoy your ride here.

Have you talked to their tech service people?


----------



## Kranks (Mar 24, 2019)

Thanks for all the reply’s. 

I have isolated all the zones everything seems normal speakers have a normal ohm reading and all cat 5e come back as passed on tester . I have talked to Leviton support but they don’t seem trained on the system. I am now waiting to here back on what they actually fixed when sent in. I just wish they could give me a new board. Not happy with Leviton.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Kranks said:


> Thanks for all the reply’s.
> 
> I have isolated all the zones everything seems normal speakers have a normal ohm reading and all cat 5e come back as passed on tester . I have talked to Leviton support but they don’t seem trained on the system. I am now waiting to here back on what they actually fixed when sent in. I just wish they could give me a new board. Not happy with Leviton.


Who thought Leviton was the way to go for a audio system?


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Kranks said:


> Thanks for all the reply’s.
> 
> I have isolated all the zones everything seems normal speakers have a normal ohm reading and all cat 5e come back as passed on tester . I have talked to Leviton support but they don’t seem trained on the system. I am now waiting to here back on what they actually fixed when sent in. I just wish they could give me a new board. Not happy with Leviton.




Is this an actual Leviton based product or an HAI rebranded Leviton? 

Leviton bought out HAI a few years back. So I wonder if the department you’re dealing with isn’t familiar with the actual product due to that. 

Usually if it works fine for a period of time then shuts down its some type of protection state because of the impedance overloading it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Kranks said:


> I have 4 speakers on one zone but I wired them in series�s to bring ohm level down to 16.


I know thread is a bit old, and OP hasn't been back but ....

Back in MY day, I wired up speakers in *parallel* to bring the ohm level down.

Must be that new fangled negative electron flow :biggrin:


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

emtnut said:


> I know thread is a bit old, and OP hasn't been back but ....
> 
> Back in MY day, I wired up speakers in *parallel* to bring the ohm level down.
> 
> Must be that new fangled negative electron flow :biggrin:


I'm with you on that. That's what caught my eye. Where does he come off putting speakers in series? Never heard of it.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Sometimes I've put 4 ohm speakers in series for amps designed for 8 ohm speakers, but you have to carefully calculate everything. If you want to go further, you can do a series-parallel setup but you have to be even more careful. With stereo systems that are only made for two 8 ohm or 4 ohm channels you find that there are setups that will never work, you can't have like 13 speakers at even volume this way. 

There are inexpensive speaker distribution products that solve all these problems, and fancy ones too, and of course with 70v and other commercial type distribution you can just relax, put everything in parallel, tap each speaker according to how much power you want, and you're all set. You can get nice sound quality for music with these systems now, you just can't have stereo sound this way, only mono. Which who cares.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Back when I was playing live gigs, depending on the impedance of the amp and the speaker cabs, you would wire series or parallel so that you match the amp.

You had to know the power rating of the speaker cab too, or you'll end up with speakers that just fart with every note :biggrin:
Or fry the output transformer (sometimes they actually start on fire ! )


The leviton system says 8Ω in the manual :glasses:


----------

